# Some Workings of My Inner Thoughts



## Aura (May 13, 2009)

I just thought I would open a thread to post some of my poetry to share with others. I'll start it off with one I wrote a couple days ago and probably post another one whenever I get bored or write something new. 
__________________________________________________________________

Hypersensitive Romantic

The piercing stare
Of your gorgeous eyes.
The burning passion
Your touch leaves behind.
A kiss made for fierce
With just a gentle touch.
The promises you make
With whispers so rough.
Your aura
Surrounds me.
Your familiar scent
So exhilarating.
The glow you leave behind
The loneliness when you go.
The "guilt" you radiate
The love I return.
The life
You fill me with
From the gaze of your soul.
How you draw me in.
Pull me out of reality.
Your seductive nature
Will be the death of me.​


----------



## Psi Xen (May 14, 2009)

Nice work.  Not bad.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (May 14, 2009)

It flows and falls really well, you should see how it feels without the quotes as they ruin the mood a little.


----------



## Aura (May 14, 2009)

The quotes are actually an important part, symbolizing a hidden meaning or irony.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (May 14, 2009)

Perhaps you should try to find a synonym then which would keep the meaning.

Of course, that's my opinion. The poetry is yours, after all.


----------



## Aura (May 15, 2009)

Hmm.. What if I capitalized the G or put guilty in italics. Might that work?

Yet another work while I'm here 
___________________________________________________________________________

Fear of Pride

Out in the world
 You live in fear.
 With a fear of the words
 You might hear.
 You fear the names
 And the abuse
 That soon follows.
 You fear the pain, and torture
 That make your heart
 And bones hollow.

 You want to come out.
 Be proud of who you are.
 You want to yell out!
 So they hear it,
 Near and far.

 They force you
 To live in fear.
 The force you 
 To cry.
 They force you to hate
 Who you really are.
 They force you to act,
 Like you're not
 What you are.

 You want to come out.
 Be proud of who you are.
 You want to yell out!
 So they hear it,
 Near and far.

 You hide it from you family. 
 You hide it from your friends.
 You hide it from your teacher.
 They force you to bend.
 You bend to their thoughts.
 You bend to avoid words,
 To avoid more tears.

 But you want
 To straighten up!
 You want to come out!
 All you want
 Is the yell, scream and shout.
 That you're gay!
 That you're proud!
 That you love
 Who you are!

 But the pressure is on.
 You always bend.
 So you fear those proud words.
 Again and again.​


----------

